# Newbie from Alberta, Canada



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Welcome fellow Albertan!
Is that your stud at the bottom? I've seen so many ads for him, he's beautiful!


----------



## RATHER BE RIDING (Dec 7, 2010)

Welcome! Love your avatar! I am a sucker for a black and white paint, no matter what the breed, but then again, I am a bit bias.


----------



## Painted Black (Feb 3, 2011)

He he, me too, he is our APHA/PtHA stallion "A Spectacular Flash", I love Black & white's too. Here are a few of our B&W APHA mares: Salty Duck, Lances Flash Back , Lances Flash Back & Quarter Paige <3


----------



## Painted Black (Feb 3, 2011)

Hi Lilruffian, yes that is our boy Flashy, he was originally from BC as well as the two mares Lances Flash Back (his dam) & Quarter Paige in my pictures. Here is a picture of Flash & I. I just LOVE him, he is s sweet heart, acts more like a gelding, he is 12 years old in 2011. Where do you live in Alberta?


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

Hey,

I've also noticed his ad around. He's sure beautiful. I am also from Alberta though I don't own any paints or arabians like you. My mom wants to breed to an Arabian though if we end up buying the mare I'm training.


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

Welcome from a fellow Albertan!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I live near Edson, actually  I LOVE b&w paints (especially true blacks).


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

Welcome! I'm from Alberta too! Right around Sherwood Park.


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

Me too Arksly!


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

Im out by Fort Sask...


----------



## KatCashen (Aug 17, 2010)

Welcome from Southern California!!.. your horses are absolutley *beautiful*!!!


----------



## Painted Black (Feb 3, 2011)

Wow thank you fellow Albertans & Californian... I have been promoting Flash quite a bit as he was pretty well known in BC, but just starting out in AB the past couple years. I love my Arabians too though, just thought I would add some color and size to them, then I fell in love with the Paint on my way, so had to aquire a few nice mares for him as well. He is true black, doesn't fade in the summer at all. Our foals are starting to come the end of March, so I am pretty excited to see how he crosses with our black Arab mares. Does anyone show or trial ride? We like to go out by Drayton Valley River trails & the Blackfoot Reserve. I have yet to make it to the mountains, but it is on my list of things to do. It's just hard to leave home when youhave so many animals... we have cats and dogs also:lol:


----------



## Painted Black (Feb 3, 2011)

Oh I forgot, Thanks Virginia... I love your avatar as well, very PRETTY!!!! Who is that?


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Cadomin is an awesome place to ride. Whitehorse Campground is a great spot to go for a couple of days. They have campsites there with stalls for the horses (though you have to book ahead of time) and so many different trails/rides to go on that are right in the mountains.
Though the water is incredibly cold, the falls are really fun to swim in & beautiful! 

I've never been to Drayton Valley yet (though it's only an hr & 20 minutes from my place) but my friend & i are really hoping to get the horses in the trailer this summer & go somewhere different!


----------



## Painted Black (Feb 3, 2011)

I sold a colt to a lady named Barb from Evansburg years ago, a black 1/2 Arab QH names Moonshine with a silver streak in his tail. She has met me out at Drayton Valley trailes with him a few times. Cadomin would be nice, I used to go dirt biking out that way in the 80's every May long weekend when I was YOUNG, lol. Beautiful country... maybe this year we can try there- might have to get directions or meet up... Where is Whitehorse Campground?


----------



## RATHER BE RIDING (Dec 7, 2010)

Painted Black said:


> Oh I forgot, Thanks Virginia... I love your avatar as well, very PRETTY!!!! Who is that?


Thanks! (If you are indeed referring to me. I think that I am the only Virginia on here.) His registered name is Paisley Painted Jax, as he has a perfect paisley marking on his back. He parents are local, so I doubt you have heard of them, Jingo Paradign and Pepsi Pocos Leodandy, but he has some big names down the line. His great grandsire is Smart Little Lena and he also has Colonel Freckles and Mr. Gunsmoke on his sire's side. I don't know how much was passed on from that far back, but he certainly is extremely athletic. He is probably wasted with me because I only ride for pleasure now, but I love him dearly. I bet your sorry you asked. (lol) However, I did manage to keep it to a paragraph, when I could go on forever about him. I have had a lot of horses pass through my life, but this one is very special to me. 

If you were not referring to me ---never mind! :lol:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Wow, look at all the Albertans! . Your stud is really gorgeous!I like black and white's too. Like to paint em too.


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

It's not fair Tinylily! You're just too good!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Painted Black said:


> I sold a colt to a lady named Barb from Evansburg years ago, a black 1/2 Arab QH names Moonshine with a silver streak in his tail. She has met me out at Drayton Valley trailes with him a few times. Cadomin would be nice, I used to go dirt biking out that way in the 80's every May long weekend when I was YOUNG, lol. Beautiful country... maybe this year we can try there- might have to get directions or meet up... Where is Whitehorse Campground?


 :lol: Not 100% sure on directions to get there but it's just past Cadomin. I'm pretty sure you just keep driving straight through the town and you'll come across it. There's a sign & it will point you in the right direction. Atleast that's how i remember it. I was only up there twice & this was over a year ago but you can most likely find directions on google :wink:


----------



## Beau Baby (Oct 28, 2008)

ahh cool Arksly. I'm outside Sherwood Park.


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

heyy! we're neigh-bours(lol) ok that was bad! anywhoo im from bc! i think i saw a add for ur stallion once and all my friends are over right now and we all agree.... YOUR HORSES ARE B-E-A-U-T-I-F-U-L!!!!!


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

I live in alberta too and own a paint!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Ooo love your Paint too _xXEventerXx_


----------



## xXEventerXx (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks shes the sweetest mare ever ive had her since she was 3 months old, we bought her from a friend and he got her at a auction they took her away from her mom at 3 months old :'( so she is so attached to me and my gelding

When she was 2 she would let me sit on her back and walk around, and she lays down with me in the sun  hehe


----------

